# Is This The Ultimate Luxury Trailer?



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

http://www.tabbert.de/paganini/en/index.html
$55,000
Would look good behind an Escalade or Cayenne  Not exactly your 'roughing it out in the woods' trailer.
Airstream eat your heart out, lol


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Yep, that's one highfalutin' fancy box on wheels!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Beautiful!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice indeed, but I'll stick with my 21RS


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I do like it. A little small though.....









Of course on 2nd thought, 2100kg is a bit heavy for a trailer in Europe.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Like the 21 st century styling. The one feature for the dry camping crowd was dimmable lights. Why didn t Keystone think of that?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> Like the 21 st century styling. The one feature for the dry camping crowd was dimmable lights. Why didn t Keystone think of that?


why didn't Keystone make fiberglass that cracked for no apparent reason


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Nathan said:


> I do like it. A little small though.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No slideouts - but it is 28' long and dry weight is 4210#. This is a MONSTER for Europe!

Mike


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

What the heck kind of hitch is that?

Sluggo


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah ... ok.

But ...







no thanks.


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks like it has disk brakes.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Does anyone know why British "caravans" do not have slides? Out of curiosity I looked at 4-5 Caravan Mfg's and none had slides. I guess it is some sort of govt. regulation but I dunno. Can anyone enlighten us on that?

-CC


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

very nice looking but I could not function with a kitchen sink that should be on an airplane...too small...


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Where does the motorcycle go?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sluggo54 said:


> What the heck kind of hitch is that?
> 
> Sluggo


One of those nice Euro Jobs. Remember, they run very low tounge weights over there.


----------

